# feeding baby rbp's



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I just got 2 baby rbp's and ive been feeding them blodworms and well i was just wonderin at about what age do the start to feed on live feeder fish?








thnx


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well really you should have 3 min so they spred the anger out to more than one red. and its not always a good diea to feed them feeders because of the stuff they might get from them.

so if you are you should get them and put them in a feeder tank for a few weeks and then they should be germ free for your reds.

anyway i started mine on feeders at 3" but i have 6 so they can eat more than 2.

hope i helped.

Croz


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would get another redbelly so you don't have any chances of finding a dead p out of anger like the other dude said. You can feed them live feeder like comets right now but they have to be close to the same size as the fish to start feeding them. So try comets for now when they start eating more than you can work up to small feeder.


----------

